# Stabilizing resin.



## The100road (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m still hoping to get into stabilizing soon and looking into the different options out there.

Does anyone have any experience with this stuff? 

https://shedlifellc.com/product/sos-726/

Thanks!


----------



## CWS (Feb 21, 2018)

I have not used it. Cactus Juice is the product I use and have not had any problems.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2018)

Never heard of it. I use gator venom and have more than happy with it and its price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 21, 2018)

I have only used cactus juice and I have been happy with the product. The Shedlife product you listed has the activator already added. I am not sure I like that idea. 

There is a member on this site that sells his own label of stabilizing resin and I might give that a try at some point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

